# leather



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

*My leather is withering away*

i bought a leather i believe it is a toadstool from BA and well im not gonna lie i don't think its doing too well its hunched over and slimy.. im just trying to figure out what i can do to help it out.. any help would be awesome as i want this to get back to looking good


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If it's shiny looking, it's in a shedding phase. If there is good flow around it, it will slough off of a few days.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know if it's shiny or not.. I'm currently not home so I will have to have a look when I get home.. I bought it yesterday afternoon and its still in the same shape as when I got home with it..


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a picture.. I'm pretty sure it's done for


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep! I'm pretty sure it's toast also.

Don't know exactly what happened to it but in my opinion don't let it nuke your tank when it dies off. If you're not sure if it's alive or not just toss it.

I'm sure there are around 20 people on here that would be glad to sell you a new leather for a good price.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I think so too.. I just wanted to know for sure.. Yeah it will be coming out tonight.. If anyone has one they are willing to sell or know a good place to get one please let me know.. I will post an ad in the for sale section as well.. Thanks guys.. Hopefully the next one I get is in good shape and survives


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not good but I've seen worse return from deaths door.

Place it in an area of moderate flow and light...once you see the trunk fall apart/"splinter away" it's a goner.


----------

